# I'm a celebrity



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody going to be watching tonight, rumour mill has been going and i believe shaun ryder is going in should be interesting.Others i have heard are going in are brytt eckland, nigel havers, stacey solomon(x factor) cheryl gasgoine , gillian mckeith and lempitt opick.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm afraid I got bored of this a long time ago and haven't watched it for years. Might be nice to see that evil dwarf Gillian McKeith eat some slugs though!


----------



## Donald (Nov 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Anybody going to be watching tonight, rumour mill has been going and i believe shaun ryder is going in should be interesting.Others i have heard are going in are brytt eckland, nigel havers, stacey solomon(x factor) cheryl gasgoine , gillian mckeith and lempitt opick.



Yes I'll be watching but I think the programme is running out of steam as the last couple of years have a bit naff with only a few good bits


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 14, 2010)

Will Gillian McKeith me inspecting everyone's pooh whilst she is there like she does on her programme


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Will Gillian McKeith me inspecting everyone's pooh whilst she is there like she does on her programme



I bet she will shelilagh lol.


----------



## katie (Nov 14, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Will Gillian McKeith me inspecting everyone's pooh whilst she is there like she does on her programme



My pooh's yellow!


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 14, 2010)

What was Gillians book called 'you are what you eat ' she'd better be careful


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 14, 2010)

Jennywren said:


> What was Gillians book called 'you are what you eat ' she'd better be careful





Haaaaaaaa!!!! What a stupid program to go on if you alledgedly have an insect phobia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

loving it stacey solomon ate a willy the fastest ha


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Haaaaaaaa!!!! What a stupid program to go on if you alledgedly have an insect phobia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



She has got no chance......think she might be the first one to leave


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Haha, you know I'd be here, didn't you? 

I love IAC, but last year was ruined for me by that loathsome woman Kim Woodburn.  This year, the detestable Gillian McKeith will doubtless be the one who spoils the show for me.

I hope her and her ridiculous insect phobia* are gone within a couple of days.

xx
*please note, I don't think phobias are ridiculous, but I do think going into this show with such a phobia is UTTERLY ridiculous.


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

helen i am shocked it took you so long to appear lol

im laughing at cherly gasgoine tbh, when she speaks and they put at the bottom who they are, she gets  "paul gasgoines ex wife" lol


----------



## Donald (Nov 14, 2010)

I lost it when I saw Stacey Solomon's in what look like tight leather trousers and those heels .So lets see if there will be any surprises. and who will get most of the trials.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> helen i am shocked it took you so long to appear lol



Haha I've been multi tasking since XF, I've been watching the TV, on here gossiping, on Facebook gossipping, chatting with a friend on Facebook chat and also texting my sister about XF and IAC !!  It's all go, innit? 

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

Donald said:


> I lost it when I saw Stacey Solomon's in what look like tight leather trousers and those heels .So lets see if there will be any surprises. and who will get most of the trials.



eeeeeeee Donald define lost it lol


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Haha I've been multi tasking since XF, I've been watching the TV, on here gossiping, on Facebook gossipping, chatting with a friend on Facebook chat and also texting my sister about XF and IAC !!  It's all go, innit?
> 
> xx



I feel totally honured you came in the thread then haha


----------



## Donald (Nov 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> eeeeeeee Donald define lost it lol



and it 's only just started help lol


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I feel totally honured you came in the thread then haha



Haha, don't be.  It was inevitable!! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Haha, don't be.  It was inevitable!!
> 
> xx



i guess your like me though not a huge strictly fan? x


----------



## katie (Nov 14, 2010)

Even watching skydiving makes me feel ill!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> i guess your like me though not a huge strictly fan? x



Neither a huge one, nor a tiny one, lol.  Don't like it fullstop.  It's the ONLY reality show I don't watch, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Neither a huge one, nor a tiny one, lol.  Don't like it fullstop.  It's the ONLY reality show I don't watch, lol.
> 
> xx



so alike hun even down to the lime and soda water eh


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

:-D

I've got a horrible cough at the moment, so I'm drinking hot water.  Bet you're not drinking THAT, lol. 

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

HelenP said:


> :-D
> 
> I've got a horrible cough at the moment, so I'm drinking hot water.  Bet you're not drinking THAT, lol.
> 
> xx



Er your right im now on toilet water rofl.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Shock horror, it's Gillian.

She dug her own bushtucker grave by admitting she had an insect phobia right at the beginning, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Shock horror, it's Gillian.
> 
> She dug her own bushtucker grave by admitting she had an insect phobia right at the beginning, lol.
> 
> xx



Definetly hun she will be like katie price last year she got all the trials did'nt she


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, and that girl from All Saints a few years ago.

I did feel sorry for Katie P, but I won't feel sorry for this ol' bint!!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

and btw - TOILET water??  

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

HelenP said:


> and btw - TOILET water??
> 
> xx



yeah us geordies drink that when we have a sore throat


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Shaun Ryder looks like he's wearing someone else's dentures!!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Steffie said:


> yeah us geordies drink that when we have a sore throat



Haha, is that from the same rulebook as not wearing a coat even when it's f-f-freezing?? 

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Haha, is that from the same rulebook as not wearing a coat even when it's f-f-freezing??
> 
> xx



got it in one hun.

yeah last time i saw him on the box he had no teeth lol


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Lol, another shock horror, it's the politician!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Lol, another shock horror, it's the politician!!
> 
> xx



who or what is aggro, im guessing a rapper.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, he's a singer/rapper.  I only know one of his songs.  My friend's daughter says he was supporting Chipmunk when she went to see him live a few months ago.

He seems like a sweetie.

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 15, 2010)

Quite shocked that I watched this programme from the start! I think I'm doomed now.
We bought that you are what you eat book! Seems to have pockets of info in it, although she does seem a bit of a nut.
I hope it doesn't go on too long!

Can't wait to see Stacey race against Linford!!

Did Linford answer some of the questions wrong to let the girls have the luxury night in the villa??

Just a thought.

Rossi


----------



## FM001 (Nov 15, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Anybody going to be watching tonight, rumour mill has been going and i believe shaun ryder is going in should be interesting.Others i have heard are going in are brytt eckland, nigel havers, stacey solomon(x factor) cheryl gasgoine , gillian mckeith and lempitt opick.




I'm afraid I would rather have my testicles tore off by a rabid dog than watch this rubbish!


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

toby said:


> I'm afraid I would rather have my testicles tore off by a rabid dog than watch this rubbish!



oooh can i have tickets to see that please


----------



## FM001 (Nov 15, 2010)

Steffie said:


> oooh can i have tickets to see that please




A figure of speech Steffie!


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

toby said:


> A figure of speech Steffie!



I know but still....


----------



## HelenP (Nov 15, 2010)

Hopefully, this will be the end of Ms McK, and good riddance.  She's the only one rubbing me up the wrong way.......................so far 

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 15, 2010)

Why an earth did she sign up for this programme for


----------



## margie (Nov 15, 2010)

I find the whole thing confusing. If she was in a panic wouldn't she be over breathing and have too much Oxygen. She would need a paper bag rather than Oxygen wouldn't she ?

There must be some other explanation.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 15, 2010)

I thought if you were hyperventilating, the breaths can be too shallow to take in enough oxygen...................  But I dont' know for sure

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 15, 2010)

She really annoyed me when she said (more than once) "I thought I was goign to drown".  Does the silly bint REALLY think they would stand by and let her drown, on TV??  

Mind you, I could be tempted to vote for THAT !!

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 15, 2010)

hope she is the first to go or the public will voting for her for every trial


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

just woke up so missed it, whats happened


----------



## Donald (Nov 15, 2010)

they were locked underground chained unlock padlocks and crawl thru a tunnel Gillan had a panic attack and given oxygen


----------



## bev (Nov 15, 2010)

GM has been quoted with saying the following, she doesnt seem to understand the basics of diabetes...Bev



*
There is little doubt that contributory factors to these elevations are a high intake of refined carbohydrates (sugars), which firstly leads to Hypoglycemia (poor blood sugar balance/control) and if left untreated to Type II Diabetes. Refined carbohydrates are stripped of nutrients (vitamins and trace minerals) which increase their rate of absorption in the blood, leading to blood sugar levels rising quickly and affecting blood sugar control. Eating foods high in simple sugars e.g. sucrose, honey or maple syrup is harmful to blood sugar control and even large amounts of fruit juice can be problematic to hypoglycemics. 

 Testing blood glucose levels can help identify the inability of certain cells (beta islet cells) to produce insulin, insulin resistance, inability of the intestines to absorb glucose, inability of the liver to accumulate and breakdown glycogen (glycogen is the storage form of glucose in animals and humans and is synthesized and stored mainly in the liver and the muscles) and the presence of an increased level of hormones that may directly influence the liver. 

*


----------



## Donald (Nov 15, 2010)

bev said:


> GM has been quoted with saying the following, she doesnt seem to understand the basics of diabetes...Bev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I .am lost


----------



## bev (Nov 15, 2010)

Donald said:


> What I .am lost



It is rather confusing isnt it. I thought she was meant to be a Doctor - but her quotes just dont seem to make a lot of sense. Lots of parents on the other list are voting for her to do the tasks (or whatever they are called).Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2010)

bev said:


> It is rather confusing isnt it. I thought she was meant to be a Doctor - but her quotes just dont seem to make a lot of sense. Lots of parents on the other list are voting for her to do the tasks (or whatever they are called).Bev



She bought her degrees - she isn't actually qualified at anything. She's a complete charlatan:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/jul/18/ben-goldacre-gillian-mckeith-twitter

Ben Goldacre is a must-read if you ever feel you are being bamboozled by so-called 'science and nutrition experts'. I'd recommend his book Bad Science to anyone!


----------



## Donald (Nov 15, 2010)

bev said:


> It is rather confusing isnt it. I thought she was meant to be a Doctor - but her quotes just dont seem to make a lot of sense. Lots of parents on the other list are voting for her to do the tasks (or whatever they are called).Bev



What she is a doctor just looked up her Bio I'll reserve judgement on that.


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone or has anyone been voted off yet


----------



## Donald (Nov 15, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Does anyone or has anyone been voted off yet



Don't they start voting out in the second week or toward the end of the first week


----------



## HelenP (Nov 15, 2010)

Gillian McKeith isn't a 'real' doctor.  She was 'exposed' a few years ago.

And no Steff, nobody will get voted off for a few days yet.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 15, 2010)

oops soz, now I see Northey's already mentioned that GM is a charlatan!! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Gillian McKeith isn't a 'real' doctor.  She was 'exposed' a few years ago.
> 
> And no Steff, nobody will get voted off for a few days yet.
> 
> xx



cheers I am only hoping she goes or will she stay because she is hated so much lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2010)

Steffie said:


> cheers I am only hoping she goes or will she stay because she is hated so much lol



I hope she stays and gets given all the tasks!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 15, 2010)

Steffie said:


> cheers I am only hoping she goes or will she stay because she is hated so much lol



I just want her OFFFFFF my TV Screen !!

I think Aggro Santos is gorgeous!!  Feel quite sorry for him, actually, as he's the only young guy in his camp!

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I hope she stays and gets given all the tasks!



If She does stay the voting public will be voting in droves for her to do the trials.I must say Stacey Solomon is stunning until she opens her gob that voice arrgh.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 16, 2010)

Donald said:


> If She does stay the voting public will be voting in droves for her to do the trials.



The only trouble is, as much fun as it is to keep voting for such a despicable person to do the trials each time, it invariably results in their camp (in this case, the girlies) missing out on the decent meals every night, and that must be so disheartening, and bring something of a sombre mood into camp.

I'd say, give her a taste of it for a couple of days just to be mean, then boot the ol bat out!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

My fave so far is Brit


----------



## Donald (Nov 16, 2010)

HelenP said:


> The only trouble is, as much fun as it is to keep voting for such a despicable person to do the trials each time, it invariably results in their camp (in this case, the girlies) missing out on the decent meals every night, and that must be so disheartening, and bring something of a sombre mood into camp.
> 
> I'd say, give her a taste of it for a couple of days just to be mean, then boot the ol bat out!!
> 
> xx


I agree Helen not only that but big Phone bills for people who vote for her Remember when Kate Price (Jordon) went in for the second time it was a bad time for the camp and also one who was a disaster for the camp Was One of the Appleton girls a couple of years a go give or take she got 99% of the trials and failed them the camp was starving.If I remember she was excused a trial because she got so many.Just remembered I think it was nicola appleton it was one of the appletons


----------



## HelenP (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm really liking Britt Ekland's philosophy, especially when it comes to Gillian's negativity.

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

HelenP said:


> I'm really liking Britt Ekland's philosophy, especially when it comes to Gillian's negativity.
> 
> xx



Here Here! 

I am starting to come around to your way of thinking about aggro now he is preety dishy


----------



## katie (Nov 16, 2010)

omg she is useless!


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

what a good sport shaun is had a go and didnt have a drink until the end

Gillian is such a lighweight she is useless!!


----------



## Donald (Nov 16, 2010)

and she keep saying I don't eat this I don't eat that.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 16, 2010)

Exempt on medical grounds my ar$e!!  Why can't they be honest and say they're excempt cos they're too old and the insurance won't cover 'em, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Exempt on medical grounds my ar$e!!  Why can't they be honest and say they're excempt cos they're too old and the insurance won't cover 'em, lol.
> 
> xx



pmsl so cynical.but right


----------



## HelenP (Nov 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> what a good sport shaun is



Never thought I'd see the day when I'd say I like Shaun Ryder!!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wonder how eating that stuff would affect your BG level


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Never thought I'd see the day when I'd say I like Shaun Ryder!!
> 
> xx



Snap, cant believe he cleared the bowl on the cord eyes one


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Fight fight!


go on nige id love to see you smack limp d$$k


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

OoOOo Donald you will get a chance to see stacey suffer now lol

Not fair that GM is getting a break
Wonder who the 2 new faces are...


----------



## Donald (Nov 16, 2010)

oh dear madam has been excluded drat


----------



## HelenP (Nov 16, 2010)

Oooh, I'm shocked that it's Stacey, I thought she was quite popular. 

Mind you, apart from GM, I don't dislike any of 'em......................yet!!

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> OoOOo Donald you will get a chance to see stacey suffer now lol
> 
> Not fair that GM is getting a break
> Wonder who the 2 new faces are...



oh no not sweet stacey aww


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Oooh, I'm shocked that it's Stacey, I thought she was quite popular.
> 
> Mind you, apart from GM, I don't dislike any of 'em......................yet!!
> 
> xx



I can see myself hating limp $$$k hun he is such a wet rag


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

Can someone sum up what's happened? I don't want to actually start watching it! What's this about Stacey and GM?


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Can someone sum up what's happened? I don't want to actually start watching it! What's this about Stacey and GM?



GM is just a total let down, she refuses to do any of the tasks or if she does she ijust makes no effort.

she has been excused on medical grounds for the next task so poor stacey has been thrown in the deep end.

GM is a waste of space


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Steffie. They should make GM go through the other's poo looking for tokens! Still, they always try and pick someone who the public will hate - same thing is happening with katie in XF and Paul Daniels in Strictly!


----------



## Steff (Nov 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Steffie. They should make GM go through the other's poo looking for tokens! Still, they always try and pick someone who the public will hate - same thing is happening with katie in XF and Paul Daniels in Strictly!



lol northey what a genius idea for a task


----------



## HelenP (Nov 16, 2010)

Steffie said:


> GM is just a total let down, she refuses to do any of the tasks or if she does she ijust makes no effort.
> 
> she has been excused on medical grounds for the next task so *poor stacey has been thrown in the deep end.*
> 
> GM is a waste of space



Mind you, the task does look like fun!! 

(FYI Northey, it's a take on the final scene of The Italian Job, where the coach is teetering on the edge of the cliff.  The person doing the task has to find stars in the coach, but if they go too far down the overhanging part it's curtains! But they are, of course, on a harness, lol)

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 17, 2010)

Just been watching itv 2 the  i'm celabrity follow on and they have said Dom Joly and Jenny Eclair  are going in today and they have Alison Hammond on stand by in oz ready to go in a few days.


----------



## mimms2 (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL katie , your post made me laff ,  my poos yellow , 
I think most of the reality programs have lost appeal for me , altho I still do watch them , can see lemmbick being bullied tho in this series  OH   AND another thing , GM  , isnt a good advert of 'you are what you eat ' .


----------



## HelenP (Nov 18, 2010)

Yesterday, on This Morning, in their IAC slot, they showed a clip from the previous night's ITV2 show, where GM was arguing the point that the public would much rather watch someone who was being dramatic and screaming a lot, rather than someone who just gets on and does the tasks as they should be done.  

THis led to talk of Gillian knowing exACTly what she's doing, and her 'innocent act' is just that, an act.

Oooh, I like Dom Joly and Jenny Eclair, I'll be happy if it's them going in.

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2010)

arghhh your all going to have to keep me updated im not guna see it for 2 weeks dad cant stand it lol..


----------



## Donald (Nov 18, 2010)

Ah well Gillian again guess how many she gets


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2010)

Donald said:


> Ah well Gillian again guess how many she gets



WHAT HAppened


----------



## margie (Nov 18, 2010)

Stacey got 4 stars, her biggest problem was untying the knots that the stars were on. 

Jenny Eclair and Dom Jolly have joined the camp - they did a Bush Tucker trial yesterday and spent the night out in the bush somewhere.  They had to select 2 celebs to come in a helicopter and rescue them. A bit odd as they just seemed to fly there pick them up and go back.

The next bush tucker trial is a water one - and guess who is afraid of water .......


----------



## Donald (Nov 19, 2010)

Steffie said:


> WHAT Happened



as Margie said about Stacey she had a good try and Gillian has the next trial which involves going into a long tank of water with other aquatics.


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2010)

Anything happened lately guys
?

any new faces yet


----------



## HelenP (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Alison Hammond went in last night, but I didn't really see it, as I was too busy gassin' with my sister!

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 20, 2010)

HelenP said:


> I think Alison Hammond went in last night, but I didn't really see it, as I was too busy gassin' with my sister!
> 
> xx



Yes Alison Hammond went in last night and irritating one or two for being to loud and bubbly.


----------



## margie (Nov 20, 2010)

Donald said:


> Yes Alison Hammond went in last night and irritating one or two for being to loud and bubbly.



To the extent that Shaun Ryder is threatening to leave.

Gillian is still being selected for trials - she got a few stars in the water but the next one is in a cave - and she didn't seem keen on doing it. They said Alison wasn't allowed to do it as she had only just arrived but I wonder if it was more that she would be too large for some of the tunnels (she apparently is hoping that the jungle will allow her to lose some weight.)


----------



## Donald (Nov 20, 2010)

margie said:


> To the extent that Shaun Ryder is threatening to leave.
> 
> Gillian is still being selected for trials - she got a few stars in the water but the next one is in a cave - and she didn't seem keen on doing it. They said Alison wasn't allowed to do it as she had only just arrived but I wonder if it was more that she would be too large for some of the tunnels (she apparently is hoping that the jungle will allow her to lose some weight.)



Hope Shaun ryder does not leave quite like to go further.As for gillian I wish they would just boot her out whatever they are paying her it is far too much. she is Reilly is starting to get on my wick.As for Alison well if gillian keeps doing trials they be short of food and yesterday there was a row about food complaining that it was like rugby scrum and the first one's in got the bulk of the food and hardly anything left for the last one's in.


----------



## katie (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok she is ridiculous...

I reckon she just wants them all to be skinny.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

katie said:


> Ok she is ridiculous...
> 
> I reckon she just wants them all to be skinny.



She is pathetic.......she should of given it a try.

I think she is enjoying all the attention she is getting.


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh dear... Nigel doesn't _do_ electricity 

So has he actually gone???


----------



## martindt1606 (Nov 21, 2010)

lembitts where all politicians should be......


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

What a drama queen..........she would of walked if it was really that bad. She should of been an actress instead of a pretend doctor


----------



## katie (Nov 21, 2010)

Aww, poor little bearded dragons!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

katie said:


> Aww, poor little bearded dragons!



Thought you were talking about Gillian then


----------



## katie (Nov 21, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Thought you were talking about Gillian then



hahaha  

Ive just remembered that linford christie came to my school when I was little  Should have a picture of me with him somewhere. I was wearing my super cool, huge pink glasses!


----------



## katie (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally some insects you do see in Oz, flies!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 22, 2010)

GOD I DETEST THAT WOMAN!

Did anyone see Dom Jolly on the ITV2 show, talking about the fake fainting incident?  hilarious.  He said he had a front row seat, and it was Bafta worthy, lol.

Surely it's time for the old bat to go now?

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2010)

I see that Nigel has walked out!


----------



## Steff (Nov 22, 2010)

oh dear im missing all the fun LOL.


----------



## Donald (Nov 22, 2010)

HelenP said:


> GOD I DETEST THAT WOMAN!
> 
> Did anyone see Dom Jolly on the ITV2 show, talking about the fake fainting incident?  hilarious.  He said he had a front row seat, and it was Bafta worthy, lol.
> 
> ...



Yes I saw it  I wonder if Dr Bob will do us a favour and keep her out even if that is a bit of a cop out


----------



## Donald (Nov 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I see that Nigel has walked out!



was to be expected he was not a happy Bunny, maybe this was the idea of putting these extra Celebrity's because the producers thought that one or two would drop out (one in particular).


----------



## margie (Nov 22, 2010)

It's a bit odd really. He said he didn't want to fail jungle jail as it would be humiliating and his wife would never forgive him - or words to that effect. What did he think was going to happen has he never seen any trials before ?


----------



## HelenP (Nov 22, 2010)

By all accounts his wife didn't want him to do it in the first place, and was v angry with him over his decision to take part.  Apparently, she went off to Africa (or some such faraway location) so she wouldn't have to see him on there or hear anything about it!!

Or so I heard........................

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh dear Gillian has made the news on channel 5 with other Caleb's and one GP saying she is putting on and the faint was fake among other things. What a Drama Queen.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 22, 2010)

OMFG  I'm so fed up of it being the *%?!"**$ Gillian show.  There's ELEVEN other people in the *%?!"**$ camp.

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 22, 2010)

Just caught the moment nigel left alas thats  all i have seen in the last 5 days lol.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2010)

Donald said:


> Oh dear Gillian has made the news on channel 5 with other Caleb's and one GP saying she is putting on and the faint was fake among other things. What a Drama Queen.



I think she's an undiagnosed diabetic and she had a hypo!


----------



## Steff (Nov 22, 2010)

oh well dom will end up doing all the work


----------



## bev (Nov 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I think she's an undiagnosed diabetic and she had a hypo!



As a Doctor I am sure she would know...............Bev


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 22, 2010)

I think her and Wagner (and Anne W)should be locked up in the same jail and not let out till after Christmas


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I think her and Wagner (and Anne W)should be locked up in the same jail and not let out till after Christmas



Can we make that Christmas 2815?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 22, 2010)

We can indeed


----------



## Donald (Nov 22, 2010)

Steffie said:


> oh well dom will end up doing all the work



your right Dom will have too gillian will be to busy screaming.

@HelenP What was happning with Kayla when thay were doing the puzzle there must have been ants in her pants the way she was dancing about.
stacey and the rest just got on with.


----------



## Donald (Nov 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Can we make that Christmas 2815?



Yes please hang on till I get me wig and gavel.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 22, 2010)

Donald said:


> your right Dom will have too gillian will be to busy screaming.
> 
> @HelenP What was happning with Kayla when thay were doing the puzzle there must have been ants in her pants the way she was dancing about.
> stacey and the rest just got on with.



I think a couple of the cockroaches crawled inside her shirt, so she was trying to get them out - in the end she took her shirt off!    But I think they were inside her vesty top too !

xx


----------



## FM001 (Nov 23, 2010)

I take it I'm a Celebrity is still on the telly then?


----------



## Donald (Nov 23, 2010)

HelenP said:


> I think a couple of the cockroaches crawled inside her shirt, so she was trying to get them out - in the end she took her shirt off!    But I think they were inside her vesty top too !
> 
> xx



aah so that is the reason not that I'm complaining mind you.Now is it me our is the camp settileing down to a routitn with the odd row and winge and stuff.


----------



## Donald (Nov 23, 2010)

HelenP said:


> I think a couple of the cockroaches crawled inside her shirt, so she was trying to get them out - in the end she took her shirt off!    But I think they were inside her vesty top too !
> 
> xx



aah so that is the reason not that I'm complaining mind you.Now is it me our is the camp settling down to a routine with the odd row and winge and stuff.


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2010)

toby said:


> I take it I'm a Celebrity is still on the telly then?



Oh yes and plenty more airtime to go lol


----------



## margie (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh Dec just dropped Gillian in it - contradicting her when she said she couldn't move the digger.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol, I LOVED when Dec said that!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 23, 2010)

can someone tell me wat happened with stacey and nobody backed her up or sumit?


----------



## HelenP (Nov 23, 2010)

Also loved the conversation that went

GM:  I can't swim.  Do you know that I can't swim?

ANT:  Yes, you have mentioned it once or twice.

GM:  I'm alright if I can stand on the bottom, and walk along just doing the arms.

ANT: That's walking, Gillian.

 

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 23, 2010)

I HATE that they're bigging up Gillian.  If Dom hadn't kept on at her she was all for giving up, silly mare.

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 23, 2010)

Well impressed with Dom, didn't see what happend  to  stacey (poor Girl) was making a cup of coffie aah just seen a bit with GM and  stacey.


----------



## margie (Nov 23, 2010)

Donald said:


> Well impressed with Dom, didn't see what happend  to  stacey (poor Girl) was making a cup of coffie aah just seen a bit with GM and  stacey.



I've been dipping in and out but Stacey was telling Gillian that she should leave if she hated it so much and Gillian did not appreciate this. She said she would never be able to work in TV again if she walked. The others did agree with Stacey (they said so in the diary cam- what ever its called) but obviously didn't want to get on the wrong side of Gillian.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry Steff, didn't see your post up there inbetween mine!

Stacey was saying to Gillian, very nicely, that if her phobias were so bad, adn she was feeling so ill, why didn't she leave?  Gillian said cos she had a contract, and if she broke it she wouldn't get paid.  

Stacey said something to the effect of health being more important than money, and Gillian started going on about Stacey not understanding phobias, to which Stacey replied that she DID understand, but she thought it was time for Gillian to go.  Stacey was being very UNconfrontational, just stating the facts

Gillian went off on one, saying stuff like "It's cos you're hungry"  "It's cos I'm not getting the stars"  "You don't understand"  "I have a TV career, if I break my contract I'll never work again" blah blah blah.  In the end she told Stacey to go away, she couldn't listen to her any more. 

Stacey ended up being upset, and was comforted by Linford, as Sheryl couldn't leave the jail to give her a cuddle.

Think that's about it..........

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 23, 2010)

Whooops.

Haha, you wait ages for a reply then two come at once!! 

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh dammit, now I've missed what happened with Jenny, lol.  Anyone??

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2010)

Hadn't thought it possible, but I think I dislike GM even more after what you have said she said to Stacey. I've only seen the odd minute of the programme but Stacey seems absolutely dippy and lovely!


----------



## Donald (Nov 23, 2010)

margie said:


> I've been dipping in and out but Stacey was telling Gillian that she should leave if she hated it so much and Gillian did not appreciate this. She said she would never be able to work in TV again if she walked. The others did agree with Stacey (they said so in the diary cam- what ever its called) but obviously didn't want to get on the wrong side of Gillian.



ok Thanks margie , ok  stacey & aggro for the next trial


----------



## Donald (Nov 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hadn't thought it possible, but I think I dislike GM even more after what you have said she said to Stacey. I've only seen the odd minute of the programme but Stacey seems absolutely dippy and lovely!



It looks like if you say anything strait to her face and stand up to her she does not like it. yes stacey is really lovely


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 23, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Oh dammit, now I've missed what happened with Jenny, lol.  Anyone??
> 
> xx



The American girl gave her a 'little job' to do to help out with the food & it didn't go down very well 

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 23, 2010)

Ah, okay, thank you.

xx


----------



## margie (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone read this about Gillian's contraband :
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1332818/Im-A-Celebrity-2010-Gillian-McKeith-smuggles-banned-food-M-S-knickers.html


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

so now gillian says she pregnant and hasd also been found with a stash down her knickers lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2010)

That's actually quite resourceful of her, I think! Mind you, the thought of where the 'seasoning' has been stored did make my stomach shudder a bit - I wonder where she stuck the garlic bulb?


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> That's actually quite resourceful of her, I think! Mind you, the thought of where the 'seasoning' has been stored did make my stomach shudder a bit - *I wonder where she stuck the garlic bulb?*



Dunno, but I know where I'd like to stick it. 

What makes me so MAAAAAAAAAAAD is that she OBviously wanted to be caught with the 'contraband' simply for the publicity, because she was quite openly using it - the other night she walked right across the jail with a spoonful of (presumably) Miso mix.

I'll be gutted if she'd not first out tonight.  I'm DESPERATE to see more of the other contestants, once she's out I think it'll be fairer on everyone else.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree she has got to go


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2010)

You'll all love this:

http://www.somethingwrong.co.uk/100mFaint/

Best I've managed so far is ten stars!



edit: didn't realise she kept going - score is now 17 stars!


----------



## margie (Nov 25, 2010)

Did the early start tonight - catch people out?

Poor Shaun and Lembit. I think Lembit upset the snake ( he got two nips) and that the snake then really went for Shaun. I assume it was the same snake - it would be a hell of a coincidence otherwise.

Half an hour to save who ever you want and we'll find out who leaves first. 
I suspect that Gillian only handed over her contraband as she believes she will be first to leave. There has been speculation that that was her plan all along as she has family in Aus who she has always wanted to visit .....


----------



## Donald (Nov 25, 2010)

Shaun did not seem to bothered when the snake took hold and I think that after that they put beetles in instead good on Stacey for doing it. when the first one go's it will be quiet for a bit some seem to be getting a bit fed up.


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

anything juicy happened lately


----------



## Donald (Nov 25, 2010)

my ears glad we did not hear all the song


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

ahhh im watching it yayy so i will see who goes


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh what a shock gillian is staying.NOT


bye bye Cheryl...


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2010)

OMG I don't believe that woman is going to still be hogging airtime.  What the HELL is wrong with people?

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

HelenP said:


> OMG I don't believe that woman is going to still be hogging airtime.  What the HELL is wrong with people?
> 
> xx



Helen she will hang around as long as Wagner is lol.

The public know she is good viewing


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Helen she will hang around as long as Wagner is lol.
> 
> *The public know she is good viewing*



I just dont' get it.  I dont' find her good viewing at all, I'm on the point of not watching any more because of her.  I want to see the OTHERS, not her her her all the time.  WHO is enjoying her??

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok own up who voted for that woman


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

HelenP said:


> I just dont' get it.  I dont' find her good viewing at all, I'm on the point of not watching any more because of her.  I want to see the OTHERS, not her her her all the time.  WHO is enjoying her??
> 
> xx



Cause ive not watched any for over a week I cant comment lol i go by what you lot say and the papers ha,


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, this just shows what a flamin show hogger GM has been.  There is hardly any footage of Sheryl, so they're showing even MORE footage of GM.

I'm almost at SCREAMING point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2010)

STOP TALKING ABOUT GM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Well, this just shows what a flamin show hogger GM has been.  There is hardly any footage of Sheryl, so they're showing even MORE footage of GM.
> 
> I'm almost at SCREAMING point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> ...



rofl i never see you getting this angry over wagner staying in x factor every week


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, I've seen about 3 minutes of it - Stacey to win, surely?


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2010)

Steffie said:


> rofl i never see you getting this angry over wagner staying in x factor every week



That's cos he doesn't hog the majority of the airtime.  THAT's the big that's annoying me most about that silly tart.  

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Well, I've seen about 3 minutes of it - Stacey to win, surely?



Yeah I think so personally.


----------



## margie (Nov 25, 2010)

I think that Gillian expected to be voted out. 

I have read stuff on other sites were people were threatening to vote to keep Gillian in because they think it was all an act to get a free 2 week holiday (that's how long is left isn't it). The theory arose when her daughter said on This morning that her Mum had relatives in Aus that she always wanted to visit.


----------



## Donald (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree Stacey to win Shaun second Stacey certainly has the popular vote.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> You'll all love this:
> 
> http://www.somethingwrong.co.uk/100mFaint/
> 
> ...



Haha, I managed 18 stars - well, I say I managed it, but actually she managed it herself in the background whilst I was watching "Any Human Heart" on 4OD !! 

Btw - it's Stacey and Dom for me, closely followed by Shaun, and hen Aggro for sheer cuteness, lol.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 25, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Yeah I think so personally.



So do I she is very determined when she is doing the trials


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting article about GM:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/gillian-mckeith-rumbled-in-the-jungle-2145036.html


----------



## margie (Nov 27, 2010)

Lembit out - and he confirmed it was the same snake that bit both him and Shaun. That snake had been riled by Lembit. Some speculation that it may have been the smell of the rats on their hands that caused the snake to think food....


----------



## HelenP (Nov 27, 2010)

Is everyone aware that there is now a campaign to keep the old hag IN, just to spite her?  

Apparently, she'd made it pretty clear (to whom, I don't know, lol) that she had relatives in Australia that she'd always wanted to visit, and by going on this programme, she was getting free flights out there.  ALLEGEDLY her plan was to get out there, and get pulled out after a few days on health grounds (thus ensuring she'd still get her fee - leaving voluntarily = cancelled fee) and then be able to spend a good couple of weeks in luxury at the Versace Hotel, courtesy of ITV   Hence all the fainting action at the beginning.

I don't know if it's true or not (obviously she'd deny it all the way) but there are people out there who are voting her to stay in, just to scupper her 'plans'.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 27, 2010)

margie said:


> Some speculation that it may have been the smell of the rats on their hands that caused the snake to think food....



Yeah, I read that on DS last night, and it does make sense...... what doesn't make sense to me is that they'd bring the same snake back in for Shaun after it had bitten Lembit?

xx


----------



## Steff (Nov 27, 2010)

Helen theres nothing to say she cant win told you the other night if she goes the papers have nothing to talk about nor do ant and dec..


----------



## margie (Nov 27, 2010)

One thing Lembit did say was that when he and Gillian were in the coffins - he could hear her screaming and thought she was being murdered (dramatic license). It was edited to make it look like she only started screaming when he hit the bell. Shows how easy it can be to manipulate footage.


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 27, 2010)

The GM song on iTunes is at no. 11!!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 28, 2010)

Ooooh, I'm LIVID that they didn't show ANY of Gillian being a bitch tonight until AFTER the phone lines had closed.  That's just not fair.

LOVING the whole Mission Impossible thing, it was HILARIOUS when Stacey threw that stone and caught Dom right in the eye - and he STILL didn't twig that she was trying to get his attention!!  Great stuff.

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 28, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Ooooh, I'm LIVID that they didn't show ANY of Gillian being a bitch tonight until AFTER the phone lines had closed.  That's just not fair.
> 
> LOVING the whole Mission Impossible thing, it was HILARIOUS when Stacey threw that stone and caught Dom right in the eye - and he STILL didn't twig that she was trying to get his attention!!  Great stuff.
> 
> xx



And When Jenny and Stacey and that trip up with the water to put out the fire. I thought shaun was going to walk out after doing the chest hope he stays


----------



## Donald (Nov 29, 2010)

She is gone that woman is gone


----------



## Steff (Nov 29, 2010)

Donald said:


> She is gone that woman is gone



yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 29, 2010)

Yesss.  I will try very hard not to think of her lapping up the luxury of The Versace 5star Hotel courtesy of ITV.  And try even harder to avoid her mug all over my telly for the next couple of weeks!!

Btw - Linford and Aggro's night of terror was HARDLY a night of terror at all, bit of a dismal damp squib, I think.

xx


----------



## margie (Nov 29, 2010)

Gillian seemed to have overcome her fear of heights - she didn't seem to have much trouble with those bridges - even running at one point .....


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2010)

margie said:


> Gillian seemed to have overcome her fear of heights - she didn't seem to have much trouble with those bridges - even running at one point .....



A complete fabrication from start to finish! Once a charlatan, always a charlatan. I hope she doesn't make any money selling her story.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I hope she doesn't make any money selling her story.



Aaaah, Northey, you KNOW she's gonna be raking it in - just for the briefest time, though, with any luck, lol.

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> A complete fabrication from start to finish! Once a charlatan, always a charlatan. I hope she doesn't make any money selling her story.



How many tabloids will be rushing to buy it(none I hope) And if she does a book how many will be queueing for it


----------



## Steff (Nov 30, 2010)

well thats Lindford out now


----------



## HelenP (Nov 30, 2010)

Good!  He was becoming increasingly creepy, especially around Kayla!

xx


----------



## Donald (Nov 30, 2010)

He was ready to go m'thinks there seem to be a couple more who are ready to go one of them is kayla.


----------



## margie (Nov 30, 2010)

Your last chance to see Gillian over on ITV2 - she seems to have refused other interviews.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2010)

margie said:


> Your last chance to see Gillian over on ITV2 - she seems to have refused other interviews.



Hurrah! I can't get ITV2 on my old telly!


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh dear the totty has left  the jungle hehe.

Cmon stace to win..


----------



## bev (Dec 1, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Oh dear the totty has left  the jungle hehe.
> 
> Cmon stace to win..




Totty.............Bev


----------



## HelenP (Dec 2, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Oh dear the totty has left  the jungle hehe.
> 
> Cmon stace to win..



I know, bless'im.

Tonight's my favourite task - where they ALL go together - Raging Rapids, or something like that.

xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2010)

Very funny trail but they did so well.

Kayla gone maybe jen next.


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 3, 2010)

my top 3 are 
3rd - Jenny 
2nd - Stacey
1st -Shaun   Although i dont really mind who wins Stacey or Shaun i think they are both great  Is it me or do you think its got a lot easier in there ?? i think back to previous years like when Katie Price was in there and it seemed a lot tougher (just like to point out im not a katie price fan , just using as an example )


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2010)

tough one i love both of the finalists but stacey will win


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> tough one i love both of the finalists but stacey will win



Haven't been watching it, but every time I see Stacey she makes me smile - she seems so natural and excited by everything!


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Haven't been watching it, but every time I see Stacey she makes me smile - she seems so natural and excited by everything!



she is such a lovely girl, dippy but thats a nice trait


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would like Stacey to win she has been brilliant with all the tasks


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2010)

loving this live task.. hope shaun refuses but know he wont, would be got to see limpitt take the punishment


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

OK, I admit I'm watching the final, but I really can't choose between them! Perhaps it's time for a King and Queen of the Jungle?


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2010)

yayy a deserved winner


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 4, 2010)

It's defo between the 2 best. But hop Shauny boy wins but I'm biased as his mam taught me at nursey and his grandad at big school.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> yayy a deserved winner



I agree! I wanted her to win really, but Shaun was obviously a great guy in there too


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2010)

ThunderBolt said:


> It's defo between the 2 best. But hop Shauny boy wins but I'm biased as his mam taught me at nursey and his grandad at big school.



stacey has already been crowned


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> stacey has already been crowned



Oops... I was at the back door having a cig. Didn't know it was being dran yet. Fair play to the lass though. She's a ruddy nutter. Heheh!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

ThunderBolt said:


> Oops... I was at the back door having a cig. Didn't know it was being dran yet. Fair play to the lass though. She's a ruddy nutter. Heheh!



Naughty Thunderbolt! No more ciggies!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 5, 2010)

Well done Stacey.

Doesn't matter how much they try though, the final programme is always a bit of a snoozefest!!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd like to nominate my three favourite moments from this series:

In no particular order..........

  When Stacey threw the stone at Dom and hit him in the eye

  The fake argument scene involving Dom, Jenny and Kayla

  The Bush Tucker Trial which had lots of bangs, and Ant jumped at EVERY one

xx


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 5, 2010)

I didnt mind who won out of Stacey or Shaun although im most amazed by Shanun what a top guy it just goes to show you dont want to be listening to papers . congratulations Stacey  and Shaun


----------

